# [OT] Scarred Lands



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm testing something - don't delete this thread.

*cough* Scarred Lands.


*starts timer*


----------



## Holy Bovine (Sep 24, 2002)

I know what you're testing!!!! 

_*nudge nudge wink wink*_


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 24, 2002)

Nightfall must not be around.


----------



## Grazzt (Sep 24, 2002)

Damn! Dragongirl is new and she already knows about Nightfall and the Scarred Lands?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 24, 2002)

Yes?  I was around, just busy people. 

Btw, Scott, yes she does know cause I INVITED her to my campaign.

DG, need to send you an email love. You will get tonight.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 24, 2002)

44 minutes.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *Yes?  I was around, just busy people.
> *




Wow, 40 minutes, someone's slipping.  


And shouldn't the sig read "Nightfall posts where Scarred Lands is mentioned"  ?


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 24, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *Damn! Dragongirl is new and she already knows about Nightfall and the Scarred Lands?  *




I know and see all!!!!!!!!  It is a special 4th edition epic feat that only a few of us know about.


----------



## MeepoTheMighty (Sep 24, 2002)

You invited Dragongirl to your campaign and not me?  But...she's a chick!


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 24, 2002)

MeepoTheMighty said:
			
		

> *You invited Dragongirl to your campaign and not me?  But...she's a chick!  *




Prime example of why no one likes Kobolds, they don't learn.  Though Boothbey came up with some creative ways to dispense with them over on the book title thread in general.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow, 40 minutes, someone's slipping.
> 
> ...




I think I'll put that in next time.  Thanks Crothy.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2002)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think I'll put that in next time.  Thanks Crothy. *




I'll chalk this down with the other ones.


----------

